# Taco Hell



## SurgeSurferSD (Nov 15, 2016)

I for one will not be opting in to Lyft's Taco Hell drive thru service. I almost feel sorry for this golden fister 







but if you willingly sign up for the beta of Taco Hell Mode you are asking for a cheesy, beefy, and greasy backseat. This is the stupidest partnership I can imagine.

Hey, I know, let's take one of the worst parts of ridesharing and promote it!

When I told my wife about it she said they should be partnering with FitBit so all the lazy fatties can walk their fat asses the .5 mile to the Bell and not waste our time.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SurgeSurferSD said:


> I for one will not be opting in to Lyft's Taco Hell drive thru service. I almost feel sorry for this golden fister
> View attachment 145215
> 
> but if you willingly sign up for the beta of Taco Hell Mode you are asking for a cheesy, beefy, and greasy backseat. This is the stupidest partnership I can imagine.
> ...


----------



## SurgeSurferSD (Nov 15, 2016)

Ooooh that smell, can't you smell Taco Hell...

That should be Lyft theme song for this promo


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

Cleaning fee - the new way to make $/hour from Lyft.
Just plan on doing one or two rides an hour, get the dashcam footage, pictures of the mess, file the claim, clean it, and repeat the next hour. If any pax complains about the "taco" smell, tell them it was the last rider!


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

SurgeSurferSD said:


> I for one will not be opting in to Lyft's Taco Hell drive thru service. I almost feel sorry for this golden fister
> View attachment 145215
> 
> but if you willingly sign up for the beta of Taco Hell Mode you are asking for a cheesy, beefy, and greasy backseat. This is the stupidest partnership I can imagine.
> ...


That not real driver.That a lyft employee disguised as a driver.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

5.0 recognition to clean up people's mess. Glad I am not a 5 star driver.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Taco Bell has notoriously slow drive thru service in my area. Lyft gets paid by Taco Bell and we are left sitting in line without making money. No thanks!


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

SurgeSurferSD said:


> I for one will not be opting in to Lyft's Taco Hell drive thru service. I almost feel sorry for this golden fister
> View attachment 145215
> 
> but if you willingly sign up for the beta of Taco Hell Mode you are asking for a cheesy, beefy, and greasy backseat. This is the stupidest partnership I can imagine.
> ...


Seriously this guy "jumped at the opportunity" to pilot the program??? I would have run away!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SurgeSurferSD said:


> I for one will not be opting in to Lyft's Taco Hell drive thru service. I almost feel sorry for this golden fister
> View attachment 145215
> 
> but if you willingly sign up for the beta of Taco Hell Mode you are asking for a cheesy, beefy, and greasy backseat. This is the stupidest partnership I can imagine.
> ...


Very impressive hairline for an older gent.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

We're interested in learning things like whether passengers bring the food home or eat it in the car, and how we might solve for any possible messes.

I don't see drivers signing up for this unless there is a minimum of $5 surcharge per ride. It should be more than $5 of course but in reality many would do it for $5 extra.


----------



## SurgeSurferSD (Nov 15, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Very impressive hairline for an older gent.


He's been driving rideshare since he turned 21 5 years ago.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

SurgeSurferSD said:


> I for one will not be opting in to Lyft's Taco Hell drive thru service. I almost feel sorry for this golden fister
> View attachment 145215
> 
> but if you willingly sign up for the beta of Taco Hell Mode you are asking for a cheesy, beefy, and greasy backseat. This is the stupidest partnership I can imagine.
> ...


1. That guy is nuttier than squirrel poo.

2. You forgot a thousand pieces of corn tortilla crumbs, all ground into your backseat car rugs. And the unmistakably pungent corn/ground beef/taco mystery sauce smell that will be stinking up your entire air vents....

Wish we could fast forward the clock and interview this fearless driver 6 months later. Wonder what war stories he'll have to tell?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

SurgeSurferSD said:


> When I told my wife about it she said they should be partnering with FitBit so all the lazy fatties can walk their fat asses the .5 mile to the Bell and not waste our time.


She's a keeper!


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Riders _will _think one of the perks of Taco Mode is being able to eat in the car. I hope even less than 1% of Lyft drivers opt-in. Lyft has lost their freakin' minds.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

7Miles said:


> how we might solve for any possible messes..


"Solve for messes", lol.

Pax - $50 = driver + $50

Equation solved.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

MrMikeNC said:


> Riders _will _think one of the perks of Taco Mode is being able to eat in the car. I hope even less than 1% of Lyft drivers opt-in. Lyft has lost their freakin' minds.


Agreed!
It doesn't take much to make a drunk sick and I think greasy food is on the top of the list.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Jamesp1234 said:


> Agreed!
> It doesn't take much to make a drunk sick and I think greasy food is on the top of the list.


Plus aren't there jokes and plenty of memes now about how out of all the fast food Taco Bell makes you suddenly have to do #2? Taco Bell + Drunk Pax = put plastic on your back seats


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

One hell of an investment. Vomit bags & plastic seat covers for all seats in vehicle

The drunk circuit shift suddenly became a 3 ring circus

edit: add air freshner and lysol disinfecting wipes. 

And perhaps maybe a pack of adult diapers or two


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Worst. Idea. Ever. That is either a fake driver or a real sucker. Maybe both.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

i find it very odd that LYFT the PR BS king in rideshare and a pillar of the community, would choose to look so stupid and misguided by partnering up with one of the most unhealthy fast food companies and promote it like an idiot. Dumb and Dumber. It shows their intent, they are just greedy. I knew they lacked class and self control, this is the nail in the coffin.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Jamesp1234 said:


> Cleaning fee - the new way to make $/hour from Lyft.
> Just plan on doing one or two rides an hour, get the dashcam footage, pictures of the mess, file the claim, clean it, and repeat the next hour. If any pax complains about the "taco" smell, tell them it was the last rider!


If you actually did partake in this stupidity, why would you let the riders eat in the car?? I don't believe that LYFT is sanctioning that activity. Also, you will probably have to stage the mess. Even though PAX can be slobs, I doubt LYFT is going to give you a cleaning fee for crumbs and paper. Even if their is some type of greasy fingerprints. Remember they charge their beloved PAX for that.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

Some are:

https://www.aol.com/article/finance...-loves-picking-up-puking-passengers/23041254/

...
"If you're drunk enough to need a barf bag, you're too drunk to use it," he tells Business Insider, recounting one recent horror story involving a woozy passenger and an ill-fated Taco Bell meal.
...


----------



## JayAre (Nov 19, 2016)

Bring on taco mode in 2018! I am so amped up for it I might as well get a lyft and go through the drive thru right now!


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I have to agree that this is just about the worse idea ever. Lyft needs to have their head examined.

1. In my experience Taco Bell has the SLOWEST drive through line of any of the fast food chains. 20-30 minute waits are the norm--not the exception. 
2. Don't tie up my surge fare time sitting at the drive through.
3. Shredded orange cheese makes a friken mess in the car. It's easily seen and hard to get up.
4. Crunchy taco shells and all the "loose" ingredients in taco bells menu items are the messiest of all the fast food chains. You simply can't help making a mess no matter how careful you are. 

Any stop (fast food or otherwise) should be a minimum of $1 per minute and they are still not allowed to eat in the car. It's been $1 a minute in the taxi business for a long time. If a rider wants to avoid the fees then don't stop.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Last night a PT passenger asked if I minded going through a burger drive thru. I agreed and she got so happy. Apparently a lot of drivers refuse (99% of the time I do too) but it was late & she was being dropped off in a sleepy suburb so I figured the drive thru wouldn't be crowded. It wasn't. We were the only ones there.

Can't imagine this Taco Bell promo being successful since so many drivers are anti drive thru.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

SurgeSurferSD said:


> I for one will not be opting in to Lyft's Taco Hell drive thru service. I almost feel sorry for this golden fister
> View attachment 145215
> 
> but if you willingly sign up for the beta of Taco Hell Mode you are asking for a cheesy, beefy, and greasy backseat. This is the stupidest partnership I can imagine.
> ...


Hi UP!

And what did Michael get for helping? Michael got nothing. NOTHING.

Cheers,

Lyft Payday Loan Support


----------



## upto0013 (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi there, if anyone would like to talk about the promotion, feel free to send me a PM. I am a restaurant journalist writing a story about this and would love to hear some feedback from drivers who have used the Taco Bell promotion, or general sentiments about the program. On or off the record. 

Thanks!


----------

